# White pigeon release



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a couple questions about the releasing pigeons for weedings
1)What do you keep them in during the wedding? Is it a box, cage.
2)How much do you charge?


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I started my dove release business this summer. I give people a choice of baskets--mostly picnic baskets painted white and decorated with flowers, pearls, etc.. I also have a heart shaped basket. You can buy these baskets from one of the pigeons supply companies--(jeds, or foys or new england--sorry I can't remember which one) or ebay. 
As far as charging--it depends on where you live and if anyone else in your area does it. Search "white dove release" and you will get businesses from all over the country and many list their prices and will show pictures of their baskets, displays, etc. (mine is silverwindloft.com)
I also belong to NWDRS --a group through yahoo that consists of "white dove releasers" and we discuss the business, ask questions, and the site provides advertisement. Good luck and don't be afraid to keep asking!!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*price*

Not many people want to talk price. Why not give a price range?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Try this group -- I highly recommend the folk there...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WHPF/


Professional Dove companies (those who provide the service of releases - not those who "ship" in a box for the customer to do themselves) usually have a variety of beautiful containers for their releases. (I'm always looking for something new and beautiful to add to my collection for release containers... LOL)

Most use wicker baskets of some sort - some use cages - some have a variety (like myself). White is the most commonly used colour.....

Prices -- depends ENTIRELY on what you are offering, and what the population / average income is in the area you live.

Companies in big cities like New York City can charge prices starting at $300. Companies in say, a small town in West Virginia, would probably start at under $200.

I'm in Ontario -- there are three major businesses that I know of, and we all charge the same - although one of the companies does not offer a "pair only" release, while myself and the other company do. 

My packages start at just over $200 US - and go to about $380 US.

Sounds like big bucks -- but when you take into account that "start up" for a decent business (lofts, birds, baskets, advertising) is minimum $5,000, then you have ongoing expenses like feed, medications, advertising, gas for training (which is going to be a BIG expense now), buying/raising more birds, etc., plus the time it takes to travel to and from the event, time spent at the event, etc., you aren't making a lot of money, trust me.... 

It's fun though, and eventually does turn a small profit - or at least pays for itself. I wouldn't trade it in for anything.......


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Do you*

Get a business licsence and tax deductions? Advertizing? yellowpages, newspaper, etc.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, I have a business license, and get tax deductions.

I find advertising in the wedding sections best - Yellow pages did nothing for me at all. And the internet, of course!


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

WhiteWingsCA, I am new to this forum and have just found your link to the Yahoo WHPF. I have applied to join as I'm hoping to start a Dove Release business in the UK. There are a few over here but nowhere near as many as in the States. I have not kept birds before and so far have only two white homing pigeons. They are six months old and I hope they will begin to breed soon so I can get started training. Thanks for the link, I have already subscribed to White Doves 101 but look forward to being able to 'chat' to people in the business.


----------

